# Ive been gassed!



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I picked up my mail today and saw a package from a Matthew Cohen, and i was trying to figure out who it was, and if i had ordered anything that may have just come in. By the time i got to opening it i still had no clue what it was, but it turns out it was a bomb!

So it turns out i made a mistake when i mentioned that i had been lookin around for a Ronson lighter. Gasdoc decided to hit me with one today, and i guess i didnt quite understand when he said i should hurry up and find a gas mask. Not only did he hit me with the lighter, but also some sticks that i havent tried! Ive smoked an EP Carrillo Elencos, and that was fantastic, so if this one is anywhere near as good im in for a treat!

Thanks a ton Matt!!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Matt. Enjoy Conner.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well Matt certainly is correct - no disputing that. Enjoy Conner / those are all nice sticks and well done Matt.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

What a nice selection. Great job !

Congrats!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

A lot of people have been getting gassed lately, Good work Matt!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice bomb Matt. Enjoy those sticks and ronson, Conner. Ronson's are great, you'll love it.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey, glad you got them. Let them rest a bit, they are all pretty fresh but should treat you well after a little bit of time. The EPC is a mild, yet flavorful stick. It's a nice smoke. The others are a bit fuller bodied for sure.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Hey, glad you got them. Let them rest a bit, they are all pretty fresh but should treat you well after a little bit of time. The EPC is a mild, yet flavorful stick. It's a nice smoke. The others are a bit fuller bodied for sure.


Thanks man! Ill definitely has to take your warning into consideration.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Matt! Good to know folks enjoy spreading good cheer around. A SOTL on fb informed me she was not working and was low on smokes bout a couples of months ago, a few of us sent a bit of happiness her way. 
Yours may have been for a different reason, but all the same....I love how the leaf community comes together!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Tried to warn Doc bombing is like pringles once you pop u cant stop ....he must LOVE pringles hes on a roll.


----------

